# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H65

## Kristiyan

Hello


I'm from Bulgaria and I have MtDNA H65, which is obviously rare, so I'd like to know more about it, where it comes from and see how many people I could find with the same maternal haplogroup.


Greetings

----------


## td120

You can look up these for the country of origin of the ancestors of the people tested:

https://www.familytreedna.com/public...ree/H;name=H65

https://www.yfull.com/mtree/H65/

Results uploaded to GenBank:
http://www.ianlogan.co.uk/sequences_..._sequences.htm

Not found among Bulgarian DNA Project results (got some H7's though ,see link #1) .
All in all looks quite rare. And both results need further testing (full sequence).

----------


## Kristiyan

> You can look up these for the country of origin of the ancestors of the people tested:
> 
> ................
> 
> Not found among Bulgarian DNA Project results (got some H7's though ,see link #1) .
> All in all looks quite rare. And both results need further testing (full sequence).


 :Smile:  MtDNA H65 not found among Bulgarians until now.  :Satisfied:  As I can see the links you have posted, there are some Romanian with this haplogroup, so Romanians are very close to Bulgarians.
Thank you for providing me this information! That tells me a lot and my be explains some maches I have in Romania. And yes, my wife and daughter are H7, obviously their grandmothers, who are still alive.

Best regards!  :Good Job:

----------

